# Crocodile Stitch Towel Hanger



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Well here is the finished pattern. I hope I made it clear. Pm me if you have questions.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for this one. I see "Christmas presents." Thanks again. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

unable to open this


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> unable to open this


It's in word, sorry, I don't know how to do a PDF. Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> It's in word, sorry, I don't know how to do a PDF. Maybe someone else can help.


Lolly check my first post .I copied and pasted the pattern.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I cannot wait to make my first one.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are welcome, all. Merry Christmas early. Enough, that is, to make Christmas presents, lol! Enjoy!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Can someone change the download to PDF,I am unable to open the download.Thank you :-D :-D


----------



## YAMBA (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern you certainly have gone to alot of trouble to type and take the photos of each step - I am not very good at crocheting but will ask the ladies at my knitting group who do crochet as well - cheers Kaye


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I can't open it either. Would anyone be able to do a PDF? I see that there is another post with the same trouble.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## 52tiger (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for e pattern. One question you said use a plastic ring from gatorade, could you use ring from a six pack of sodas. Do you know the diameter of the Gatorade ring? We have sodas bit usually do not drink Gatorade. Thanks.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! I had no trouble downloading the pattern. For those of you who did/are having trouble can you try to copy the directions above and paste them onto some program that will allow you to print the pages? That should work. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Will this help? Here is a PDF.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks - these are really cute and will make nice little gifts.


----------



## tmhutch (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for your designing efforts! It is a special tallent and your pattern is easy to follow. Thank you again!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

YAMBA said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern you certainly have gone to alot of trouble to type and take the photos of each step - I am not very good at crocheting but will ask the ladies at my knitting group who do crochet as well - cheers Kaye


Good for you. Share the pattern. Have fun. You are welcome for the pattern. Enjoy!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Thanks, this looks like fun to make and to give!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I was able to download the PDF Thanks for your time in doing this and thanks for the pattern that was very gracious of you.


Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Well here is the finished pattern. I hope I made it clear. Pm me if you have questions.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you, Rainebo!


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

can you send it to me too please, I just get a japenese
version
thank you


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

See if this works for you. jberg


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

Love it. I may attempt these for co-workers for Christmas presents.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

no still in japanese or whatever


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

helenlou said:


> Thank you, Rainebo!


 And Thank You Grandmaknits too

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

That is wonderful of you to share this great pattern! Thanks so much!


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Brilliant! Thanks so much!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

sharonlee said:


> no still in japanese or whatever


See if this works for you


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your expertise.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are all welcome, thanks to those of you who translated the patten to PDF. I still haven't mastered that yet! If any one still needs help PM me. Carol


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi ,It opens,but it garbage strolled there.I tried a few times ,I cant get it.
Dor


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Dor said:


> Hi ,It opens,but it garbage strolled there.I tried a few times ,I cant get it.
> Dor


Did you try the pdf link?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

tmhutch said:


> Thank you for your designing efforts! It is a special tallent and your pattern is easy to follow. Thank you again!


I'm glad to have that feedback about the pattern, thank you.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to laugh .I have been trying to down load the pattern.Now I finally got it & i see its crochet.I dont crochet.lol Looks lovely Dor


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Dor said:


> I have to laugh .I have been trying to down load the pattern.Now I finally got it & i see its crochet.I dont crochet.lol Looks lovely Dor


Then I think you have to upload it back.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Dor said:


> I have to laugh .I have been trying to down load the pattern.Now I finally got it & i see its crochet.I dont crochet.lol Looks lovely Dor


It's a great beginner pattern. Learn the basics and then go for it.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

this pdf goes right to the site!!!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

ty Rainebo for PDF Anita


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to laugh .I have been trying to down load the pattern.Now I finally got it & i see its crochet.I dont crochet.lol Looks lovely Dor


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Will this help? Here is a PDF.


go to this site,it gets you right to it!!!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I really love this and got the downloads to work after a few tries, but I working from my tablet. I can see this in seasonal colors!!!!!!!! Thanks, it will be good for my stash!! I love practical projects, you are the greatest :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

love the pattern thanks


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

oannejay said:


> I really love this and got the downloads to work after a few tries, but I working from my tablet. I can see this in seasonal colors!!!!!!!! Thanks, it will be good for my stash!! I love practical projects, you are the greatest :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, That was my thinking also. Holidays too!
Be sure to post them!


----------



## Betsey in SC (Nov 12, 2012)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> You are all welcome, thanks to those of you who translated the patten to PDF. I still haven't mastered that yet! If any one still needs help PM me. Carol


Thanks for sharing your Crochet pattern! I love to try new stitches, and this is an easy, quick way to try the Crocodile Stitch AND you get a great finished product.

It's easy to convert to PDF, once you know how. It's as easy as printing your document. You just need a PDF printer. This is the FREE one I use:

http://www.cutepdf.com/Products/CutePDF/writer.asp

Once it is installed on your computer, all you need to do is 'print' from Word. When the print box comes up, just change the printer from your real printer to 'CutePDF'. Then a box will come up so you can name the file and tell the computer where to save it. Done! :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Betsey in SC said:


> Thanks for sharing your Crochet pattern! I love to try new stitches, and this is an easy, quick way to try the Crocodile Stitch AND you get a great finished product.
> 
> It's easy to convert to PDF, once you know how. It's as easy as printing your document. You just need a PDF printer. This is the FREE one I use:
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for converting it to PDF...much appreciated...My microsoft has been having a problem with zip files lately since I upgraded.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> Will this help? Here is a PDF.


Thank you and Grandmaknitstoo for the pattern.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Will this help? Here is a PDF.


Thanks Rainebo for converting to PDF, and a big thank you to Grandmaknitstoo for a fantastic pattern! I see lots of Christmas pressies.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

granjoy said:


> Thanks Rainebo for converting to PDF, and a big thank you to Grandmaknitstoo for a fantastic pattern! I see lots of Christmas pressies.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


You are welcome, I think we all are seeing those.LOL


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Well here is the finished pattern. I hope I made it clear. Pm me if you have questions.


If that is a Microsoft word doc I can't download it.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

knitcrochetlover said:


> If that is a Microsoft word doc I can't download it.


There are PDF conversions if you look through the posts.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> There are PDF conversions if you look through the posts.


Found it thanks. I haven't tried crocodile stitch yet. Have watched some videos on it and it does look fairly easy.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I had no trouble getting to open this site. It went straight into word for me and then I could print it out. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> I had no trouble getting to open this site. It went straight into word for me and then I could print it out. Thanks for the pattern.


You are welcome.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> I had no trouble getting to open this site. It went straight into word for me and then I could print it out. Thanks for the pattern.


I'm glad to hear that. You are welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> You are all welcome, thanks to those of you who translated the patten to PDF. I still haven't mastered that yet! If any one still needs help PM me. Carol


Thank you so much for sharing this pattern!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

mistymorning2 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this pattern!


You are welcome.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice, thank you so much for sharing


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you very much for the pattern, it is beautiful and unique....I like unique!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

kybrat said:


> Thank you very much for the pattern, it is beautiful and unique....I like unique!


You are welcome, enjoy!


----------



## BMom (Sep 15, 2013)

I hope this works


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you. Lovely.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

JulesKnit said:


> Thank you. Lovely.


You are welcome!


----------

